# what a......



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Crappy Ice season this was.....filled with emotional highs an lows like a roller coaster of torment  lol

I learned a few things from this past season ( the hand full of times I got out).

1.Plastics work well
2. Learned how to fish for IL. Saugeyes thru the ice
3. Made a good friend on the ice, Big Joshy (thanks again man)
4. Made a spud bar and have it save my behind on more than one occasion
5. sight fishing in a foot of water.....that was pretty cool.
6. how to keep minnows and water to shoot thru the ice all in one 

Well Lets all hope we get a good ice season next year..... 

Jason


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It seemed that this season messed with my emotions as well. In Columbus it seemed everytime we got close to 4 inches of ice, it would warm up, then get close to 4, then warm up, well you get the point. We had plenty of cold weather, just wish it would have all happened at once. I didn't get to fish many of the places that I wanted, but that is just how this season went.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I thought it was a pretty decent ice year. I got out around a dozen times, which seems like alot more compared to the past 3 years. It's a good thing I don't rely on my ice fishing skills to feed the family, because it was a dinkfest for me this year! One good Bass day at OSP other than that it was 100's of dink gills to make my Winter go by a little faster. Hopefully next season I'll be alot closer to Portage, Mogadore and all the other lakes down that way.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It turned out better than I thought it would. It wasn't great by any stretch, but I did get out locally, as well as making two trips to Presque. The fishing wasn't very good, but we had fun, especially when Nick got that steelhead. And it was good to see my buddy Walt catch a HAWG bass at Portage Lakes through the ice. She's still in there too, and would be a GREAT kicker fish in a Wednesday nighter... We'll see!

I'm just thankful I had the chance to get out.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I was able to get out more this year than last year. Caught a ton of gills and had a blast with my youngest son on our last day on the ice. I let him catch 90% of the fish while I took them off for him..........Rich


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Seeing you guys posts and just how true all your remarks show that you all are finding the true meaning of what it takes to be a true "ICE FISHERMAN" , "HELL" thats why not everyone gets into it....It kicks your butt alot of times.....makes you mad......sad......glad and they can all happen on the same day. The true "SECRET OF ICE FISHING IS THIS.......... MAKE SURE THAT THERE IS ALWAYS "NEXT YEAR">>...............dont ever give it up, stick to it......dont quit......and be "PROUD" that you are true ICE FISHERMEN...... After 50 years of cutting thru the ice .................I'm either totally "crazy" or totally in "love"with it........Me, I choose the latter....... Besides, I'm PROUD TO READ YOUR POSTS, and I dont even know you ..................just keep it up guys........Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i thought it was a pretty good season. for me, the bigger the water, the worse the fishing. had a blast on small lakes and ponds but was really disappointed with the resevoirs. got out a bunch of times, had fun, made about 5 trips with my dad, i cant complain. im ready to do some actual casting again.  learned how to trap my own minnows this year, that was cool. still have a bunch. the little buddy heater i got for this year worked great. saw some weird things with the ice that ive never seen before. pretty good season id say. just glad to get out.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

I had a great season. Last year didn't get out at all due to my dad being in the hospital. and the year before I think I got out twice maybe three times. Caught alot of dinks this year but also caught alot of keepers. As far as ever giving it up , That will never happen. Too much time vested in it and way too much money! If we all start praying now and have Big Daddy dance all summer, maybe we can get a solid 2 months next year.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not a bad season for me. I got out close to 20 times. A few trips up to PI too. Had a few days when i got skunked but those were still good days. Had some days when i got less than 5 fish, with none being keepers. They were good days too. Got my first steelie this year and also the biggest LMB at PI. Got dozens of slab crappies from shenango. Enough where i would give them to my buddys that weren't doing as well. Ran into guys from all the websites i visit that icefish. Saw the smile on Nick the sticks face after he got his steelie. Yeah, it was a good ice season for me. Thank you to everyone who helped make it enjoyable by posting their trips, pics, and techniques. See you on the ice next year.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

I have just started getting into ice fishing, and for the past few years have done TERRIBLE. This year started off the same, but with tips from OGF members, it ended up being pretty successful for me. Ended up fishing a farmpond for the last few days of ice and smashed small bass and huge bluegill. I spend most of the rest of the year bass fishing and don't keep alot of fish, but i think i may have learned how to fill my freezer thru the ice. Thanks to everyone for all the great info.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chaunc........Great post man........One thing for sure, ice fishermen in general are friendly people.......willing to share info......give tips.... even invite you to fish near them,if you dont approach and act like a know-it-all jerk......There still are not the numbers of ice fishermen today as I fished with and around back in the 60's and 70's.... Could count up to 100 guys or more at times.... then numbers got really low.......and now I'm seeing an up-turn, here in our area and "MAN IT'S GREAT....... the more the merrier.........glad you feel you had a good season......will be seeing you soon............Jon Sr.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

I had a great season and hope to get one more weekend in. Had to drive into MI alot, but the fishin is better there anyway. Got reaquainted with a diehard fisherman and tried some new local spots with some good results. Learned alot about ice conditions and tried some new presentations. Hopefully next year I will be able to take an ice fishing odessey to somewhere for a few days.

Come on winter hold on for a few more weeks


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The season in ggeneral was o.k. but lake Erie this year was HORRIBLE!! It seemed like I spent more time with a spud in my hand checking things than I did fishing. I got out there 6 times but caught ziltch:S As bad as the conditions were I'm just glad I got off safely.

Had a good time taking the kids out, I managed to take them 3-4 times in between them being sick. All in all I guess I got out 25 times or more, it could have been worse.:C


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Id have to give my season 4 out of 5 stars. Like was said before it would be 4 inches then a warm up and then the same thing all over again. If the ice would have just held up a few more days I know it probably would have been the best ive ever had. Ive worked enough In past years that its starting to pay off and Im able to find fish pretty quick. Whether they want to bite or not is another story as 1977 walleyeguy can attest to. My two best days easily filled my freezer with panfish and eyes though.

On my best day I got my limit of saugeye and the limit for a couple other fisherman that couldn't quite get the feel. Mainly because they didn't have a vex or the right lures at the time. Years ago I would have been on the other side of that scenario.

caght quite a few crappie on plastics that I cut myself which was pretty rewarding.

Now some outerbanks surf fishing and then the spring jig/jerkbait bite from shore for saugeye should be in full swing. Theres always a new season just around the corner for a multispecies angler.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

ice season is still goin! i just got back from a park lake and there was 7-9inches of good ice and the trout were biting got my three which included a nice brown. had to brag sorry guys.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

capt S....... glad it's still happen for you.....I always say.....milk it for what it's worth........once totally over...long time until next year.......THANKS .....for the post........ Jon Sr.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I thought for the time we fished it was great! If It woulda gotten on Erie OOOOOOOOO it woulda been greater ......... Found some new spots this winter and did great at La Su An.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

NorthSouth........Glad you enjoyed your ice season.......they always seem way to short as winter comes to a halt and you look back.I enjoyed your posts and pic's. Sorry Erie didn't work out for you........but as they say.....wait until next year........any how, have a great soft water season....good luck...........Jon Sr.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Ever notice our Ice season is like the Browns?
Oh Well, Maybe next year!! 























*GO PITTSBURGH *


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Icemanohio......Close comparison.........In reality...........If it even gets close to being that disappointing,,,,,,, I'd quit in a heart beat.....but thanks just the same..........Jon Sr.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I declare ice season over. At least for me. Last night I stored all my shanties, rods, buckets and threw away all the old dried up wax worms that i found in the bottom of my buckets.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

CHOPIQ...............Want on the ticket for "PRESIDENT"...........


----------



## GOT WORMS ??? (Feb 9, 2007)

Fished today for the last time on a farm pond.Caught around fifty gills for a grand total of around 550-600 on the year.Cant wait for next season.the ice is getting pretty scary


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

GotWorms???............Hey man.........got to be getting scary on that ice......pond or no pond........your choice, but I'm glad to see you say ........last trip..........we need all the ice fishermen we can get.... but not at any price.........fish smart/fish safe...... Jon Sr.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

hmm.......apparently I'm in the minority on the crappy ice season....I guess I meant it because of the lack of safe ice. Then again I haven't been at this as long as some of u.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah the ice was worse than average and the fishing was better than average.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

1977 walleye guy said:


> hmm.......apparently I'm in the minority on the crappy ice season....I guess I meant it because of the lack of safe ice. Then again I haven't been at this as long as some of u.



Keep in mind some of us take stupid chances!! I seldom report on where/how much ice i have fished on, because I am still embarassed by how dumb I can be. 3" of ice is not enough to fish Erie.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Keep in mind some of us take stupid chances!! I seldom report on where/how much ice i have fished on, because I am still embarassed by how dumb I can be. 3" of ice is not enough to fish Erie.


yeah me too. i guess i was overly optomistic at times but i just settle for whats out there. i notice that the more years i put in the "pucker factor" has dropped to nothing. i either know i can or know i cant. still seemed to have more opportunity this year than the last couple years i thought. but for me the fishing profoundly sucked on big water.


----------

